
Trending ranking. How come none take pageviews into account? - Oggle
https://moz.com/blog/reddit-stumbleupon-delicious-and-hacker-news-algorithms-exposed
======
Oggle
I see many of the algorithms outlined use time, votes, social influence, but
nothing based on pageviews. Is there a reason for that? I mean if a site's PV
is spiking, isn't that an indication that it's becoming popular? Or is voting
used as a proxy for that?

~~~
detaro
Going by Pageviews basically gives maximum priority to headlines and
encourages linkbait. If a user clicks a link and discovers the page isn't
useful (or worse), you don't want to count that as support for the link.

P.S.: please don't submit links with changed titles, ask the question in
comments or in a text-submission

